# LM358 + Impedancia de salida



## juan0519 (Nov 21, 2012)

Buenas noches a todos, queria consultarles a quienes hayan utilizado el operacional LM358, cual es la impedancia de salida??. En la hoja de datos no lo dice, solo muestra el circuito equivalente pero sin ningun valor.

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## miguelus (Nov 22, 2012)

Buenos días juan0519

Lo puedes deducir por métodos indirectos.

Sin nada conectado en la salida, mides la tensión que hay, luego pones una resistencia entre la salida y masa, mides la tensión, la diferencia entre las dos tensiones será la que defina la Resistencia de salida equivalente (Ley de ohm)

Sal U2


----------



## Dano (Nov 22, 2012)

≈0 (15caracteres)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

Creo que el datashiit dice cuanta corriente puede proveer la salida ¿no?


----------



## penrico (Nov 22, 2012)

Si te fijas en el datasheet, hay un parámetro que dice: corriente de cortocircuito a masa con 5V de alimentación = 60mA. Con ese dato, y con el hecho de que la salida del operacional es VCC-1,4V podés calcular: R=(5V-1,4v)/60mA = 60 ohm. Esa sería la impedancia de salida del operacional. Y que es un valor "normal", la mayoría de los operacionales tienen una impedancia de salida de ese rango.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2012)

Me parece que están medio volados, no????
La* impedancia de salida* no sale en el datasheet por que es un parámetro operativo dependiente del valor de la realimentación negativa que tenga el AO. De todas formas, y en operación normal, siempre es una fracción de ohm en tanto no se sobrepasen los límites operativos del bicho...
Hay algunas otras consideraciones en configuraciones "mas raras", pero como amplificador lineal... la verdad es esa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

La impedancia de salida mas baja es a ganancia unitaria ¿no?


----------



## miguelus (Nov 22, 2012)

Buenas noches

El LM358 dispone en su salida de una Resistencia, Rsc que a todos los efectos está en serie con la salida, el valor de esta resitencia no consta en el Esquema equivalente del Data Sheet, curiosamente ningún fabricante da ese dato o al menos yo no lo he encntrado 

Otro Operacional, nuestro querido amigo el LM741 tiene una Resistencia en serie con la salida, pero en este caso algunos fabricantes si dicen su valor, 25Ω

Si análizamos con detenimiento los esquemas de salida de ambos Operacionales veremos unas diferencias cruciales para entender algunas cosas que, en ocasiones, podemos considerar "raras" en el comportamiento de los Operacionales p.e. la razón por la que el LM741 nunca llega dar 0Voltios en su salida (alimentándolo con tensión simple).

En ambos casos, LM358 y LM741 de esas resistencias en la salida definen la corriente máxima  de que se puede esperar de los operacionales.

Podemos ver más Operacionales, hay más diferencia, pero con los casos expuestos hay suficiente.

Acompaño el PDF de ambos Operacionales.

Sal u2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La impedancia de salida mas baja es a ganancia unitaria ¿no?


Y.....lo que en realidad sucede es que también depende de la ganancia en lazo abierto (que es muy grande), así que a variaciones relativamente grandes de ganancia en lazo cerrado no hay mucho impacto en la impedancia de salida. El otro problema es que el factor de realimentación es función de la frecuencia, entonces, para una realimentación dada en CC o baja frecuencia, que es la que normalmente se calcula, a frecuencias mas altas la realimentación disminuye y la impedancia de salida aumenta.
Por eso, la pregunta original es 100% bolu@#$%&@, por que hay que dar bastantes especificaciones funcionales para poder calcular el valor (o la curva de valores) que tiene la impedancia de salida.

La resistencia serie que aparece a la salida de AO en los esquemáticos, es 99.99% virtual en el calculo de la impedancia de salida, ya que queda dentro del lazo de realimentación...


----------



## juan0519 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas fueron de mucha ayuda.

Saludos!!!


----------

